# Audi A6 4.2 fat fives installed on B5.5 Passat - should I keep them?



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

I got this set today and they came with the 255/40/17's which are way too wide/fat looking and make the wheel seem to stick out past the front fenders at certain angles.
I am planning on replacing the tires with 225/45/17's or even 215/45/17's but at this point, am wondering if the offset of rim itself is way too low at 35 with the 8" rim width? It *looks* like the lip of the rim comes right up to the fender, but it's really hard to tell because of the bulge of the tires' sidewall.
I know there are others out there running these wheels, but do they look/fit better with 225/45's or 215/45's? For those out there running either of these tire sizes, can you please post pics at different angles and let me know what tire size you're running?
Here are some pics:


----------



## rickysantana (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Audi A6 4.2 fat fives installed on B5.5 Passat - should I keep them? (jjtani)*

In my opinion 17's are too small for your passat since your wheel well dwarfs the wheel. You should go 18 or 19 on 225/35's.


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 4.2 fat fives installed on B5.5 Passat - should I keep them? (rickysantana)*

I decided to try narrower tires and went with 225/45/17's and it looks so much better!
























Now I just need to drop it to make it look like this:


----------



## Hossified (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Audi A6 4.2 fat fives installed on B5.5 Passat - should I keep them? (jjtani)*

Keep it with a drop though


----------



## mkiigolf (Jun 2, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 4.2 fat fives installed on B5.5 Passat - should I keep them? (jjtani)*

The wheels are just fine, lower the car and it will look completely different.


----------

